# Are there any big Pigeon shows in Texas?



## EmilyElizabeth(: (Aug 3, 2011)

I was wondering if there was any big pigeon shows in Texas. I have been showing Pigs for several years and i am now intrested in taking up another animal to show! 

Are there any big shows in Texas that like...i should be intrested in showing at if i wee to start up?confused:thankss


----------

